# Can you identify the maker of this bow?



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody know a bow maker from Lindsay or Peterborough area who made very nice recurves?

He's gone now, as is the guy I bought the bow from, Bob Mackie. He knew the bow maker and had a bunch of used ones. I enjoy this recurve. 

The only markings are...

64"
38# @ 26"
4424

Thanx


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably Don Jackson is the builder of that bow. He built some nice bows over the years.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I am fairly certain that Don Jackson didn't actually make those bows - they were produced by Chek Mate and rebranded for Jackson Archery (Lindsay). That one looks exactly like a Chek Mate King's Pawn. There was also a very nice longbow made to Don's specifications.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Very helpful info, thank you. 

I'm sure Bob said it was a Jackson, as I remember it was a relatively simple name (that a simpleton like me forgot). He was going to look for a Jackson sticker to put on it, except he died in February before he could. His property has been sold and another archery era ended. 

Interesting about the Check Mate angle... having looked at others online, it sure does look similar.


----------

